# Glass runners!



## ian_lawton (Apr 19, 2007)

anyone know where i can get cheep white ones?

need nearly 20ft!

oh my!

4 vivs worth


----------



## charliet (Mar 24, 2007)

Cheep cheep like a budgie?! Try local glaziers, also search the forum, been loadsa threads on this!


----------



## tom1400 (Jan 21, 2007)

b&q's do white ones.


----------



## ian_lawton (Apr 19, 2007)

Do you know how much they are??
thanks


----------



## iguanaman2442 (Mar 9, 2007)

white 1s are 6 foot lengths top 1 is 5.95 and botom 1 is bout 4 pound mate


----------



## miffikins (Feb 25, 2007)

I got mine from Vivtronic Vivariums Incubators and reptile equipment. Reptile breeder. Based in Southend On Sea, Essex. For all your vivarium incubator and reptile keeping equipment requirements. Visit the online shop they arn't white but they might do them in white. Also Viv Builder, supplying vivariums to UK Reptile Hobbyists do them. I looked at the b&q ones and found they were all a bit too wide for the glass, like 8mm (but that may jus be my crap b&q)

: victory:


----------



## Desert_Lynx (Jul 26, 2006)

ian_lawton said:


> anyone know where i can get cheep white ones?
> 
> need nearly 20ft!
> 
> ...


Near me i can get white - for 6mm Glass -- and 2.460 long - 
shallow (bottom) is £2.47/length
deep (top) is £3.47/length
I could go get these for you and post to you if u really need 
u could pay me via paypal or something

PM me if u want...

same as this but white...
these below are obtainable for 4 mm and 6 mm glass


----------



## exoticsandtropics (Mar 11, 2007)

yeah pollywog and dartfrog and vivbuilder they all supply it. viv builder will be best. quite cheap and if needed you can get it in 8ft lengths


----------



## carpetviper (Jan 12, 2007)

I can get 8ft lengths for £1.95 for 4mm and £2.95 for 6mm he doesnt charge any difference for top or bottom and does it in black, white or a woody beige colour.


----------



## pcleaves (Feb 9, 2009)

*Looking for*

Hi there, I have just set up a new three tier viv and need some parts, looking for a vent for the back pref: plastic vent about 4ft by 100mm!!! Also need glass runners but the ones that hook on when you have glass underneath rather than wood!!!

Also need a few other parts so if someone could point me in the right direction that would be great!!!

Also looking for any royal pythons.


----------



## zetec rob (Jan 5, 2009)

pcleaves said:


> Hi there, I have just set up a new three tier viv and need some parts, looking for a vent for the back pref: plastic vent about 4ft by 100mm!!! Also need glass runners but the ones that hook on when you have glass underneath rather than wood!!!
> 
> Also need a few other parts so if someone could point me in the right direction that would be great!!!
> 
> Also looking for any royal pythons.


Got mine from Homebase.


----------



## sean_spencer4593 (Jan 22, 2011)

*hi can you get me the runners in 8ft ,4mm plz*



carpetviper said:


> I can get 8ft lengths for £1.95 for 4mm and £2.95 for 6mm he doesnt charge any difference for top or bottom and does it in black, white or a woody beige colour.


can you get me the 8ft runner 4mm plz top and bottom


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

he probably could 3 years ago when he posted that.


----------



## leejclark (Oct 11, 2006)

look on ebay i get all parts for building my vivs cheap aswell


----------



## scott stewart (Jan 10, 2011)

i cant find anywhere to buy these i need a 6 ft top and bottom only please i found was fleabay and when i go to buy it now it says this seller wont accept payment from any user that has negative feedback ...funny thing is i have 100% feedback :cussing:

ive messaged the user and had nothing back i need these pretty soon any other people on here sell runners ?


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

ebay...vivbits
Lighting heating, Ceramic ES lamp holders kits items in Viv Bits store on eBay!

he has them at very cheap prices


----------



## scott stewart (Jan 10, 2011)

Yes that's where I found them..I've tried contacting seller twice with no joy


----------



## blobby (Nov 6, 2006)

carpetviper said:


> I can get 8ft lengths for £1.95 for 4mm and £2.95 for 6mm he doesnt charge any difference for top or bottom and does it in black, white or a woody beige colour.


 ???????????? im near Sheffield and need some runners top and bottom where do you get it from please ????????


----------



## Malc (Oct 27, 2009)

blobby said:


> ???????????? im near Sheffield and need some runners top and bottom where do you get it from please ????????


This thread is like nine year old, I doubt that they are still that price if the company are still trading.

I get 8' lengths of 4mm (6mm also available) from Carlisle Glass https://www.carlisleglass.co.uk/Products/001f0038000e0007/1700039013A


----------

